# Prom Theme for Halloween Party



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

We are having a Prom Theme for our party this year.

So far we have sketched out the following:

Possible name~Dearly Departed Prom 2013
Prom Theme~Halloween
Prom Colors~Black and Orange
Prom Flower~Purple Rose (or blood red rose, wanted to choose a color that I can pick up in fake flowers here and there over the summer to keep last minute costs down, also considering spraying red roses black so have a bit of both come through.)
Prom Song~not sure, maybe "Like A Virgin"

Crown a Prom King and Queen and their court by votes, give bouquet of black roses.

Going to put up Black and Orange crepe streamers and posts around our patio covered in them with Orange and Clear lights swagged from the top with an arch at the end for photo opps.

Haven't been to a prom in a looong time! What else do I need? 
Was thinking of including a Prom Ticket in the invitation.
We want people to come dressed in prom attire but still be zombies, vampires, ghosts, etc., just deck their Halloween costume out with a Prom theme.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I haven't been to a prom in a long time either, and it's been probably 15 or so years since my kids went to their proms. But, every prom any of them went to always had a balloon arch. There was also some kind of backdrop area for the photographer to take prom pictures. I don't know why, but they all also had a disco ball hanging from the ceiling. I believe there was also a "check in" table that you had to stop at when you first got there. Not sure if any of this will help...it's giving me a headache trying to remember any of it..lol


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Some song suggestions:

Thriller
Re: Your Brains
Voodoo Woman
That Old Black Magic
I've Got You Under My Skin

Have a blast whatever you decide!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

My Boyfriend's Back song... Use any song that was popular or played during the time your prom was...


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing as trishanna about the backdrop for pictures. Maybe your backdrop could have a cemetery painted on it, with a full moon in the sky. Also mum corsages. But instead of mums, you need to follow my ramblings here, get some bags of spider rings. Cut the ring part off the back, glue a cluster together by their legs. Make several spider "flowers" and make them into a corsage with a red or burgandy ribbon. Also, if your going to have several tables, like they do at proms, you could use the spider flowers in the centerpieces at each table. You could attach a wire to the flower and put them in vases, with some greenery, Dollar Tree has lots to pick from for just $1 a bunch. And maybe stick some small skeketons in the vases too. Ooo, I'm getting excited about your idea.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:This sounds like such a cool Halloween Party idea....I think two Grim Reapers at the base of your arch would be great. (they need to be tall and imposing) They can be holding their scythes up so the lights come up from the reapers and form into the arch. What are your invitations going to be like? You could make them like diplomas, sort of scroll like....and I like the Dearly Departed theme, maybe have some coffins that people could pose in for photo ops? (like standing up and people can just step inside and hold hands for the picture?) A little morbid...but all in good fun!


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

We had a prom theme 2 years ago. I made a big basketball backboard and net out of foam core, orange tape and netting, spattered with blood as if we were in the gym.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Sounds like a lot of fun to be had here. Definitely go for a photo booth of some description. Even if you don't take "official" photos most people love to take their own on a night like that. It makes it even more fun for them if there is a themed backdrop or prop to incorporate in their pics.

You can buy rolls of tulle pretty cheap in the likes of ebay as well - one roll goes a long way to decorate and you can get a huge array of colors.


----------

